# 240z engine swap in 1997 Altima



## Stalzie (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello,

I am thinking about swapping a 1990 Nissan Maxima's 240z engine into my 5spd 1997 Nissan Altima.

Is this possible?
If so, how do I do this?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

wasn't that a straight six banger?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

And the altima came with a 4 banger right?


----------



## Stalzie (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup my Altima is a 2.4L 4cyl. So, can I do it or no?


----------

